# Master Dantes



## zenman (Jan 6, 2002)

In the discussions I had with Master Roland Dantes, listened to and observed between Master Dantes, Datu Worden, Professor Presas and the Datu Worden/Master Dantes video tape, I would like to forward Master Dantes? view of Arnis as I understand it.

Master Dantes is a man with a portfolio; he is without question an authority on the subject you can look at his page here http://www.modernarnis.com/bio_roland.htm.  Not only is he recognized by the Philippine Government as an Ambassador of Arnis he is a member of their Olympic Committee.  I also trained side by side with Master Dantes at some of the Special Forces training session?s boy, can he move.

Plainly stated Master Dantes feels that we should all work together to further our art.  He, being an ambassador, was always diplomatic about different groups and never said anything to me personally or in front of me that was negative about anyone or any group.  He felt we should all be working together to bring Arnis to as many people as we can with as little conflict between ourselves as possible.  Master Dantes tells of when he was promoting his first movie in the Philippines he went to different provinces to have premiers and make appearances to promote the movie.  Master Dantes stated more than once his manager would come get him warning him ? there is a group of pretty rough guys waiting for you.?   These would be the local Master and his students coming to see if ?this guy was for real?.  Master Dantes always avoided confrontation by stating he was glad to meet the Master and his students, pay his proper respects, state he was a servant of the art and wanted to expose Arnis to as many people as he could through his films.  Master Dantes would then ask the Master if he could teach him more to better help him in his mission.  Master Dantes reports, every time he was welcomed with open arms once the Master realized his sincerity and desire to promote Arnis.  

I did witness Master Dantes upset with someone over a business deal (it was scary, he looked like he does in his picture on the site) and he chose the diplomatic route and let the incident go, just like water off a ducks back.  I can guarantee that in the same situation many of us would have chose to kick a$$ to obtain our pound of flesh to make things even.  No matter his personal feelings, he chose the high road and said no more about the incident during the rest of his stay here. Later, he even put himself in a position of great discomfort and interacted with this person for an extended period,  ?for the good of the art?.

What am I saying here?  We are not serving our art, I agree with Don:

1.  There are accusatory statements that began on this forum without provocation
2.  Words mean things

With the comfort of the Internet, acting as a buffer between people, grievous injury is being done to Arnis, in the name of ego.  Master Dantes is personally backing MARPPIO that is good enough for me.  It is also apparent from his view, as previously stated, ANY ORGANIZATION acting in the best interest of Modern Arnis is what he would wholly support.  

Let us act in the best interest of Arnis, not scare off people who are interested in our art by engaging in the above-mentioned activities.  Let us speak the truth as we know it, and not intentionally accuse or post provocative statements, (we are all adults here, you damn well know when you post a provocative statement that can be read as innocent), or the forum here will not survive as an honest resource.  Anyway who wants Master Dantes knocking on your door in the middle of the night to ?have a talk? to ?straighten things out? not me!  Hell, his picture scares me!


----------



## Progressive (Jan 7, 2002)

Yes Zenman, I agree with everything you have said, including your description of Master Dantes.  Morally upright, ethical, self sacrificing, and diplomatic are but a few words that could be used to describe Master Dantes...Oh yeah, I forgot; Scary!


----------



## Don Rearic (Jan 7, 2002)

I have received the last recorded Interviews of GM Professor Remy Presas, as well as the Radio Talk Show and Cable TV Show Interviews with Master Roland Dantes.

He is a _very_ passionate man when it comes to the Filipino Martial Arts in general and Modern Arnis in particular.

The excitement in his voice was unrestrained as he spoke of various things. And I'm 100% sure that he has the best interests of the FMAs in mind when he offers opinions and insights.

[Datu Kelly sent me quite a "Package" of information. I never doubted Datu for a moment on anything he has ever told me. He is a Man of integrity and he has so much going for him, he does not have to lie about anything. But with the Package of information, little is left to the imagination...he sent me The Mother Lode.]


----------

